# Information regarding ROMs/ISOs in Russian



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jan 20, 2012)

*Disclaimer: I AM NOT ASKING FOR ROMS OR ISOS OR EVEN WHAT SITES HAVE THEM.* I am instead asking whether they exist.

More specifically, I am planning on learning Russian in the future, so I decided to look for ROMs and ISOs in Russian. The problem, though, is that I doubt that there are that many. For example, I only found 3 Russian-language Pokemon ROMs. In fact, I found only one Russian-language site that hosted Nintendoo ROMs in Russian, but the selection is not that great. I read that Nintendoo did not go officially into Russia at first (hence the Dendy), alongside with the fact that Russians tended to prefer multi-use systems over the rather single-purpose GameCube/Wii systems. Another thing I read was that Pokemon games were sold in English in Russia.

What I am trying to say is: what Russian-language ROMs/ISOs exist? (More specifically, I am looking at games from systems that range between the 3rd and 6th generation regardless of company.) I am clueless.


----------



## choconado (Jan 22, 2012)

well the site I use for any pre-GBA system (chronologically speaking) roms is Russian based, but even then I'm pretty sure that less then 1% of their site content is actually Russian roms...I think for the most part importation (especially through China) was their number one method in the past at least.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2012)

There are a handful of Russian language roms (I know because I broke the RSS feeds once when posting Cyrillic characters for one)
http://www.advanscene.com/ provided me with a nice list (do an advanced search and stick Russian in under the language search)
I have yet to speak to anybody about the quality of the localisations in question but looking at other languages outside the usual five (English, French, German, Spanish and Italian) and quite often including them as well the quality is often a bit lacking- almost certainly preferable to none but I usually find having to decode slang, misspellings and mistranslations the true test of how well you can do a language (Russian is pretty hard to begin with if you are not used to the way it works). 


Spoiler: the list



5254  	Hardy Boys - Treasure on the Tracks, The 
4120  	Successfully Learning Mathematics 
3824  	Disney Fairies - Tinker Bell 
3645  	Love is... ...in Bloom - The Flower Shop Garden 
3392  	Travel Coach - Europe 3 
1367  	Pirates of the Caribbean - At World's End 
3109  	Ankh - Curse of the Scarab King 
2787  	Pro Evolution Soccer 2012 
2758  	EyePet Adventures 
2753  	Invizimals - The Lost Tribes 
2751  	Cars 2 
2661  	Buzz! Quiz World 
2625  	LEGO Pirates of the Caribbean - The Video Game 
2475  	TRON - Evolution 
2473  	Megamind - The Blue Defender 
2459  	Split Second - Velocity 
2456  	EyePet Portable 
2451  	Michael Jackson - The Experience 
2447  	Michael Jackson - The Experience 
2433  	Invizimals - Shadow Zone 
2426  	Jungle Party 
2418  	God of War - Ghost of Sparta 
2394  	Pro Evolution Soccer 2011 
2380  	FIFA 11 
2263  	WALL-E 
2262  	Up 
2261  	Toy Story 3 
2257  	Prince of Persia - The Forgotten Sands 
2251  	IL-2 Sturmovik - Birds of Prey 
2250  	Hannah Montana - Rock Out the Show 
2248  	G-Force 
2247  	FIFA 10 
2246  	FIFA 09 
2245  	Dissidia - Final Fantasy 
2244  	Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs 
2172  	Pursuit Force - Extreme Justice 
2167  	Fat Princess - Fistful of Cake 
2138  	Echoshift 
2026  	Assassin's Creed - Bloodlines 
2000  	Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 
1898  	Soul Calibur - Broken Destiny 
1879  	Fading Shadows 
1797  	Buzz! Quem e o genio Portugues 
1718  	SEGA Rally 
1684  	Crash - Mind Over Mutant 
1658  	Loco Roco 2 
1650  	Need for Speed - Undercover 
1513  	Echochrome 
1467  	Pirates of the Caribbean - At World's End 
1386  	Fading Shadows 
1325  	Crash of the Titans 
1294  	Syphon Filter - Logan's Shadow 
1148  	Ratatouille 
1132  	Eragon 
1130  	M.A.C.H. - Modified Air Combat Heroes 
1125  	Miami Vice - The Game 
0772  	Eragon 
0741  	Echochrome Micro 
0740  	Loco Roco - Midnight Carnival 
0739  	Eragon 
0737  	Arcade Essentials (minis) 
0725  	Killzone - Liberation 
0710  	Treasures of Montezuma, The (minis) 
0704  	Robin Hood - The Return Of Richard (minis) 
0697  	Treasures of Montezuma, The (minis) 
0680  	Killzone - Liberation 
0653  	Snowy - The Bear's Adventures (minis) 
0650  	Snowy - The Bear's Adventures (minis) 
0643  	Ape Academy 2 
0593  	Monochrome Racing (minis) 
0591  	101-in-1 Megamix 
0576  	Buzz! Quiz World 
0514  	Little Big Planet (v2) 
0513  	Assassin's Creed - Bloodlines 
0470  	Loco Roco 
0421  	Archibald's Adventures (minis) 
0414  	Urbanix (minis) 
0403  	Gran Turismo 
0398  	Supermarket Mania 
0382  	Mahjongg Artifacts 
0377  	The Mystery of the Crystal Portal 
0354  	Farm Frenzy 
0346  	The Mystery of the Crystal Portal 
0342  	Jewel Keepers - Easter Island 
0279  	Archibald's Adventures 
0205  	Aqua Panic 
0170  	Echoshift 
0153  	Super Stardust Portable 
0016  	Numblast 
0009  	Super Stardust Portable 
0006  	Syphon Filter Combat Ops



There are also some pretty good rom hackers coming out of Russia as well (certainly I owe more than a passing nod to some Russian hackers for some of the trickier things on the GBA and DS) and they have tried their hand at a few games (I have no links to patches right now for the GBA and DS side of things but older systems can be found http://www.romhacking.net/?genre=&platform=&status=&languageid=2&perpage=30&page=translations&transsearch=Go&title=&author= ) but much like those also without English as a first language they tend to fold into the English speaking side of things when it comes to rom hacking.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 23, 2012)

Saying "ROM" has a piracy connotation. You had to make a notice to say that you didn't want a link, but only informations.

Instead of "ROM" you could have refereed to them as "Games" because that's what they are.
You want to know if there are Games in Russian language.
Do you want a topic title change?

FAST6191 gave you a nice list.
There are also 3DS games with Russian.


Not really a game, but a PC application, you can try Rosetta Stone.


----------



## choconado (Jan 23, 2012)

This topic makes me curious--are there any console games that are Russian exclusive?  I know there're many PC games, some of them mindblowingly unique (Pathologic, anyone? ) but I'm curious if there's any games for non-computer systems that are only in Russian...


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 24, 2012)

Ti nekagda ne na uchesta kak gavarit na ruski yesli thi budish egrat ruskyi igree.  Luchey ede e kupey kneagi na ruski shtop thi na uchelsa kak chetat snachala.  

If you can understand what I wrote then you can ignore what I wrote on top.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jan 24, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> Ti nekagda ne na uchesta kak gavarit na ruski yesli thi budish egrat ruskyi igree.  Luchey ede e kupey kneagi na ruski shtop thi na uchelsa kak chetat snachala.
> 
> If you can understand what I wrote then you can ignore what I wrote on top.


Mi ne comprendas...


----------

